# Kandi Land Minis - "Babe" EDA -4/15ish, Maiden



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello all you Nursury Moms,

Here I go... I have a maiden mare who is confirmed in foal. She went to the breeders 5/17/12 and was put in immediately with the stallion, stayed for two months and was sent home because she kept coming back into heat. Obviously something must have been wrong with her right???

Well, fast forward to the end of November 2012. I was looking at her after a rain storm and thought, wow... she just looks bigger than normal for her. (I have had her for 4 years and know her pretty well) Well, since I was taking my other horses to the vet to get teeth floated, I threw Babe in the trailer for the ride to have her preg checked. The vet barely got her hand in and proclaimed "Yup, she's definately preggo!"

So... Not sure what date she took, but I am going with the first breeding since she is still teasing my stallion and has all year. She has made definate changes in her belly and now I am going with her 300 days being 3/15. The below photo was taken 3/24.

So, here starts the questions...

1. When would you take a maiden mare to the foaling barn? (I work FT, 35 miles away from home and no one is there during the day to watch her.)

2. Yesterday she spent a good part of the day laying down. I also found her standing "wierd" back leg stretched, then switch to the other back leg stretched. And, not at all acting like her normal self. In a period of 30 minutes her belly made a lot of changes, from side to side baby to up and down baby. She always comes when I call from the pasture gate and she wouldn't. I moved her to a separate pasture where I could keep an eye on her. She is acting fine this morning and all night was her normal self. She was angry that she is seperated from the herd, so I put a yearling filly out with her for company. Is this normal? Just discomfort from the baby switching position?

I know I have more questions, but I will start with these.

Kandi


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the Nursery. First thing, your little babe is gorgeous




who is daddy? She does have quite a good size tummy going on for a maiden so you could well be right about her taking on the first dates.

Strange behaviour is totally normal as baby is getting bigger so it is getting harder to turn around which can be really uncomfy for the mare.

The herd makes them feel safe so it is normal that she got upset about being alone. Do you have a quiet older mare to put her out with? just incase she did foal outside it would be better if she had a more experienced mare rather than a curious youngster.

Once again Welcome



and feel free to ask as many questions as you want, we will do our best to help you out.


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Renee' and thanks for the reply... A quiet older mare... LOL!!! All my mares are nuts!

Just kidding, they aren't nuts, just all performance horses with big princess prima-donna attitudes that think they should all be up on pedestals. I have one experienced mare I can put out with her at night. Not really older, they are the same age, 7 years old, but this mare has had a baby before. She may try to steal it, she loves babies! I will switch them when I get home.

Since I work so far away, should I take her to the foaling barn (I have a horsey nurse-midwife who foals out for me) this weekend? Hard to tell her exact due date and I heard with maidens they can go anytime after 300 days...

Oh... Baby Daddy is King Willie Willis, an Egyptian King grandson (The Bay)

I have attached a picture of Babe when she is her normal self... yes, still a little padded... she is an easy keeper.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been keeping my maiden mare in at night since day 300, but she's also been acting weird for a week now... All else fails, it has made her become comfortable in her stall, whereas she hates being locked up. Your mare is a pretty little thing!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow daddy is gorgeous ! This baby is going to be amazing





Yes we normally advice to move the girls to the barn and close observation at 300 days, with her being a maiden it would be good to move her now. Always better to play safe. Will you be able to have her under cam?

Not sure about turning her out with a baby stealer lol do you have any non baby stealing not too nutty Princesses ? Lol


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, She certainly thinks so! She hates anything cuter than her, so I am a bit worried about when the baby is born. Hoping she will be a good mama.


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, I LOVE Willie. He produces very leggy babies (even tho he is only 28" himself)

The place where I send to foal out will put her under camera. And, nope, no "Nice" mares to turn out with her in the meantime. I do have a great gelding that I have dubbed the "babysitter" he protects everyone.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't process that he was the father... He's a beauty!



I guess it's all that sleep I've been getting!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

I would send her off to the nursery as soon as you can then.

Are we thinking pink or blue for this Baby Willie?


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Everyone who talks about the baby says "She"... I haven't had a feeling either way, but I did come up with a cute boy name... Now I need a girly name





Daddy is "King Willie Willis" Mom is "PWF Buckeroos Babe" I put the two together for a boy - KLMs Buck King Bronko... say it fast.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL!! Great name for a boy!! Your little girl is gorgeous (so is Daddy) and I agree with Renee, best to get her to where she will be foaling to be safe - transporting mares too close to foaling can bring on premature birth.

Have you a couple of pics of her taken today and of her udder - has she started either an udder or some edema swelling in front of the udder yet?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Fantastic, I love it !


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

_She has a little edema in front of her udder...absolutely no bag to speak of. I feel her little bag "area" and it has a little puffiness, but definately nothing I would say is a bag, but more than normal and more than my other mares. All my mares are a little irritated that I keep feeling them up! lol_

_I have to pick my son up at the airport this evening, so I will try to get pictures in the morning and post tomorrow. I just made an appt with the foaling barn to bring her down on Friday morning. Fingers crossed that she waits!_



_Oh... another question. I wasn't planning on her foaling very soon, but now... Anyway, I have always done annual vaccinations on 4/15... is it still OK to do her now with her starting to act wierd? Will it hurt the foal? I can do it as early as tomorrow..._


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

No it shouldn't hurt to do it tomorrow, I vacc my girls last year about a month before due date and one foaled a few days later the others went over a month later.


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool, Thanks!

I was planning on doing them all (the whole herd) tomorrow, then this started with Babe yesterday and I started to worry. If she was being a good girl and following the rules that would be a month before I expected her to be due


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Diane,

I love this forum, you actually welcomed me here last fall when I found out she was in foal.

She is going to make life exciting for me for sure. I don't care if I get a filly or a colt... healthy is all I care about. :0)

Oh... and now I have a filly name... you guys let me know what you think:

KLM's Buck King Awesome or Fabulous... again, gotta say the Buck King part fast



(I know, I am a dork!)


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

welcome back





so happy you have come back to join us for the birth of your little baby.... both mum and dad are stunning!!!

the Aunties have pretty much said it all, I'll wait till I see some more piccies



hehe


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, Last night I took all the appropriate pictures. I swear she barely looks pregnant now. If I didn't have confirmation and saw her belly rolling the other day and her looking wide as a truck I would say, nope, shes not pregnant.

So all of a sudden I cant see her belly from either side when standing directly behind her. How can the baby be that high and tight? I know she is a maiden but geez!

Thoughts???


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

high and tight means baby is in position!


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

high and tight means baby is in position!

Crap!!! she has no bag and I take her to the foaling barn on Friday morning... She is acting perfectly normal... should I worry? Does she look like a normal maiden mare???

Sorry... my first one this close at home. Usually she would have been at the foaling barn already but we really didn't think she was this close!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2013)

Hummmmm!! Well the first two pics look promising, taken down at her level, the third you are too high up for a good shot, and the last pic!!?? Where did baby go? LOL!! It could be that baby has dropped, but judging on the 'state' of her udder, I would say that it is a bit soon. Also with her clip the colours/shading of her coat does make it a little difficult to get a clear picture.

But all that said, I think she's just doing what maiden mares do best - hiding things, changing things and keeping you guessing!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you just clipped her? As Anna said it is hard to see her tummy in these last pics due to her colour.

Her tummy does look different than in the first pic you posted

/monthly_04_2013/post-35311-0-33675100-1364831296.jpg/monthly_04_2013/post-35311-0-56272900-1365002512_thumb.jpg

Don't panic, just cos baby has turned doesn't mean it will pop out straight away. I think Friday will be fine to move her, just keep an eye on her hooha and any behaviour changes.


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Anna,

OK... I will keep watching her. This silly mare would do anything to make me crazy. Just her personality. Yesterday was her birthday so I think she just wanted to look thin for it.

I know her clip job isn't the best, but it has been so warm here and she was miserable, rubbing on everything and coated with sweat so I did a little rough clip job just to get the bulk of the hair off.

I will try for more pictures tonight.


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

Same bad clip job in both pics. Thats what I was saying tho... her belly changed so much in the last week and a half. Sunday she was huge side to side, then yesterday when I got home this is what I found.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

More pics woul be great




try taking the following if you can:

1) profile shot down at her level square on (square up her feet too if you can)

2) back shot to see how baby is laying

3) udder shot

4) hooha shot

5) inside hooha shot to see what colour she is.

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

No need to apologise about clip job, preggo girls don't need to be beauty queens (even though they behave like princesses)


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

I will try those tonight.

I took this one last night as well, trying to get a picture of things that were different. There was "wierd stuff happening" in front of her flank area.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

By weird stuff happening do you mean baby was moving?


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

More just where it seems baby has moved to. Lots of ripples and twitches. When I put my hand on her side to feel what was going on inside Babe turned and put her nose on my hand and held it there. It seemed like she was saying "Yea, whats going on in there?"

sorry if my terminology is off... like I said, I don't do this! I send them away to the pros... Now I am torturing you pros with all of my inexperienced questions!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

No worries, if I am not sure I will ask you



we are here to help and use some strange terms sometimes





Butt Tuck = contraction

udder madness = when udder grows and then shrinks

shopping bag = udder

come on Aunties, help me out here with the Nutty Nursery Lingo


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

My mare's been in position for a week... No foal yet! Sadie is having "udder madness" with one "shopping bag" bigger than the other. My girl is making me...









, so in position means just that. In position.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

stealing thread for a minute ...

Eagle - u "aunties" should post a list of Nursery Lingo!! I know I still wonder exactly what you guys are referring to when you say one "needs to go shopping" - but finally decided meant for groceries IE - the milk bar... Am I right?

Hooha still makes me roll on the floor! I've heard more strange nicknames in both human and horse world since moving to NC and having internet, (ROFLMAO!).

And then I was told that I was "wrong" for my pre-teen daughters to know "proper" sexual terms early. "....is it 'cuz they were molested??"..NO. Just what was always used when I was around cowboys and vets - girls learned it early had nothing to do with them being sexually assualted/molested, LOL.

OP - how many babies have you have via "being sent away"? That's a totally new concept for me (though I've foaled out many a mare for other clients - just never thought about it from a client's perspective if mare "went early"!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Paula my son from the age of 8 on had to hold my stallion for me on many occasions when I was home alone breeding. I can still see his disgusted face lol " OMG Mum this is gross, can I go now" as I would lift my stallions willy to help him



he would pretend to vomit lol

During Sex education at school the kids were asked if they knew how babies were born, he just said " living with my mum nothing is a secret"






Yep Shopping bag is the udder and we will even encourage you to give your mare your credit card if she is being a bit tight


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

Well the Girls are in trouble now!! My credit card has been battered and abused this past year, so no help there! OMG, my side is starting to hurt...

******

I finally decided, after speaking with other folk who have ANY kind of livestock (for a living, mostly not pets), their kids just knew things from a totally different angle! Riding with a vet as an unlicensed tech (extra hands, general GOFER), I got to see the pet side - "OOOO, my poor baby...." - even when the folks weren't feeding the pet much to keep it from starving... Was really weird to watch how the vets in this area do things (lots of people in/out due to military)... Watched many a man and a woman faint when a needle pulled out to give a vaccination or a tranq (I learned quick to stay out of the way - the bigger they were - the faster they "fell out") .... My own hubby is notoriously absent during castrations! And while dealing with the vet clinic - we often had our own "clinics" - with as many as 30 people watching as my 45" shetland stallion live covered horse mares (UGH - hated that myself! W/ that many, there were always at least 2, not just men either, w/ nasty, snide, sexual comments! NOW that was gross.). While I didn't AI our ponies & full size horses, we had plenty of help on different occasions!

Had to excuse myself more than once, when different people took on "vapors" (w/ 'kerchiefs and waving dainty hands and all) - trying to talk about how the animal couldn't "go" or was stuck to "something". The laughing was heavily dosed with tears, though!

******

KLM - your mare is beautiful! Can't wait to see this baby! Are you hoping for a roan? A pinto?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

My story isn't as side splitting as yalls...but my daughter was playing on my phone the other day, and she opened the photo gallery. You could literally watch her eyebrows raise up, then her eyes roll back in her head at the same time she curled her lip, and handed me the phone, saying, Mom, that's SOOO gross!

Seems I have waaayyyy too many hooha pics on here!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Even my 5 year old moans about my hooha pics


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

I had to be sure and delete all my downloaded pictures! Yall know I had a LOT! LOL Our computers screen saver cycles through all of our pictures and you can see the computer from the bed, you can just imagine the horror if one of those pictures popped up on the screen while my husband was in the bed watching tv! HAHAHAHA


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

You guys have me dying laughing here!!!

I have the hooha as part of my terminology, Chi-Chi's are the nipples on the udder (for me). Glad to know what going shopping is I was in the dark on that one.

My son was pretty disgusted with my photo taking last night... thats him in the background. He's 14 and finds all of this to be way TMI!

In answer to the other question I was asked. I have had two babies. Both last year. One was a mare I took to the foaling barn 1 1/2 months before she foaled, the other was there all year because she was for sale.

Here are pics of last years babies, The chestnut (liver when she was clipped is a pintaloosa, The other is a silver buckskin. they are a month apart)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG Those 2 are just adorable



they look a real handful too. Is it 2 colts? Do you still have them?

You had me giggling at the thought of your hooha pics popping onto the screen


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

I sold both babies, but I am still a custodial caretaker of the filly, Khalua. The colt lives in the bay area and I get photo updates periodically. Khalua is my step-daughter as I sold her to my bestie.

Khalua is by my stallion who is 28" out of a 31" mare. She is 1 year old and 25.5" tall.... She cracks me up.

Babe is in foal to my stallions sire, so looking forward to a sibling but hoping for more height!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

oh can we have some pics of them now


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, here is Bow, KLM Krossbow. He had a day at the beach. 9Colt, Silver Buckskin)

And Khalua looking like a homeless child at her new mommies house. (Filly, Liver Chestnut pintaloosa)


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

So, I got a phone call from my son (who is 14) telling me Babe is laying down. So I asked him to go check on her and told him to take a picture of her belly for me...

I guess I got what I asked for!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

You asked for it





Those babies are gorgeous, now I am all excited to see this years delight.



Go and squeeze her tummy


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG Diane!! Love it!!!

I am a Welfare Fraud Investigator (by day) and am all about avoiding unwanted pregnancies. I am going to steal your "bowl of condoms" idea!!! My son is going to DIE!!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

You are the coolest mum! Will you adopt me Diane?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

I am just starting my condom adventure now, I found one in Matteo's jeans pocket so I washed and ironed his jeans and put it back.



I bought a pack and told him that he could help himself. He cringed and mumbled under his breath but I see a few have gone


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

No changes on Babe this morning. She looks the same, still hiding her baby. Her bag felt a little bit puffy but thats all. Couldn't get pictures this AM, but will try tonight. Her Hooha has normal light pink color. I would swear she isn't even preggo now if I couldn't feel the flutters and thumps in her flanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

well that's good, as long as she holds one more day then she can move to the maternity ward and foal





I can't wait for new pics


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes! Fingers crossed for holding at LEAST one more day! Of course it is raining and I am 30 miles away...





My son is home tho and is checking on her for me.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Lets hope he watches better than he takes pics


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

He will be taking much better pics from now on... I showed him the thread from yesterday... He was mortified by the condom comments and all the hooha and such. He said "Mom, I'll take the body pictures for you but Im not touching her "hoohoo" LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

What a good lad, what is his name?

Look out though cos he might tell his dad that your new friends are totally nuts


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Wyatt is my son. He really is a good kid. Loves to help out and trys really hard... but sometimes his teenager brain just can't handle simple things.

When I get something like the "belly" picture from yesterday I wonder how he gets straight A's in school. I think being a teenager makes common sense go out the window at times.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

lol He sounds a lot like my son Matteo, he is 13 and a really sweet lad, he helps me loads around the house and he is like a little daddy to my younger son Alberto who is 5. He follows all my instructions that I leave written down for him but just DON'T ask him to read in between the lines


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

EXACTLY!!! between the lines... the common sense area!

"Take a picture of her belly" well thats what I got. Never mind the fact her helped me take pictures of her belly the night before and knew exactly what I wanted.

He finally delivered and sent me a good picture (although a little high...)

So... what do you think? the baby looks high in her back to me...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

/monthly_04_2013/post-35311-0-33675100-1364831296.jpg/monthly_04_2013/post-35311-0-56272900-1365002512_thumb.jpg/monthly_04_2013/post-35311-0-75340100-1365109923_thumb.jpg

Her tummy is getting smaller in each pic, are you sure she didn't have wind



I think you better take some more pics of hooha and udder when you get home. We daren't ask Wyatt for those


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that's a better picture - give him a pat on the back and tell him the Aunties say 'than you'!!





You are right - it looks as though she is still carrying baby high up, hoping to see more of a dropped look in a little while. Of course there is no chance of him taking an udder pic is there? (wont suggest one of her hooha!! LOL!!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Mindy's mare had that raised look the day before she foaled


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, He was making fun of us. I think he was mortified even calling it that... he paused just before he said it!





Like I said, I would swear this mare isn't even preggo if I didn't see and feel movement! Sunday it was a BIG side to side baby... now this!

She is making me crazy. Can't wait to send her off and just wait for the phone call! If I could be at home or even close enough to check on her I would feel better!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

What time are you taking her tomorrow? Will be able to watch her on cam?


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to ask her if she has "Marestare" I know she has them on camera, but i don't know about the feed... I will check.

I am taking her at 7:30 AM PST


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Just out of curiosity... just how high into her back is normal for this baby to get. Wyatt just sent me these, said Babe has been laying down a lot today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

I think we need some udder and hooha shots, these are really hard to see. Can you stand her against a dark background?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## KLM (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I took Babe to the foaling barn today and Pam showed me that she is definitely pregnant. We sat and watched the babe roll around for about 10 minutes. She said based on the breeding dates (she was also the breeder) she thinks we have about 3 - 4 weeks to go. Baby is definitely up high. Pam said she is just a classic maiden mare.

Fingers crossed for a healthy baby!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

I am so glad she arrived safely and on time, 3-4 weeks is perfect for her to settle in



Did you find out if we can help watch her ?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2013)

Great news - it sounds as though you planned her move just perfectly.





I dont think she's carrying her baby that high, she looks just perfect for a maiden mare. Good luck and keep us informed as to her progress please.


----------



## KLM (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, no viewing of foaling camera available for us.





How do you get a horse on mare stare? Or, is there another way to get the camera feed online?

I know she has the horses under camera and has monitors both at home and in her tack store about a mile away. I want to see here at work and in the evenings!





Oh, no changes in Babe, she settled in and made it well known that she prefers people to other horses there!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2013)

Will you be going over regularly to visit? If so perhaps you could take some pics then, just to keep us updated?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

If she has her on cam already all she needs is internet. You can go through:

Marestare (which is the most expensive) for $30 x month (minimal 3 months) (can watch from iphones)

Marewatcher for $ 50 x year

Ustream free

Showcase streaming for $20 monthly (can watch from iphones)


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 8, 2013)

3-4 weeks is the perfect time to get her settled! I hope everything goes perfectly for both of you!


----------



## KLM (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be going over every Friday to see her. She is about 30 miles from my house and the opposite way from my office so I will be limited to weekly visits.

I will take pictures every Friday and post them.

I am going to see what we can do about getting a feed!!! I want to see her more than once a week!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 8, 2013)

Bummer on how far away she is. A feed would Definitely be a bonus in your case!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

We want to see her too


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Sure do! Will be looking for updates and pictures!


----------



## KLM (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, Well, nothing new really to report. I have been super busy getting ready for a horse show this past weekend, so I hadn't been to visit Babe until today. The baby was super active while I was there, her poor upper flank was bumping somthing fierce. I took a picture but of course all you can see is a bump! lol

Here are the pics... as I said, nothing new


----------



## countrymini (Apr 17, 2013)

Her tummy and udder are exactly like my Bindi's. Will be interesting to see how Babe progresses, as Bindi is also a maiden and I have know idea when she is due, or if she even fell pregnant.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks good! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## KLM (May 22, 2013)

OK, I am taking my moment to say... I HATE MAIDEN MARES!!!

OK, Out of my system. I don't hate them but boy am I frusterated.

I guess at this point we are going with her later breeding date. The mare is a complete hussy and is still in love with her "baby daddy" and acts like she is in season whenever she sees him!

Belly is progressing and she is HUGE. Well for her, she is huge. Although some of you aunties will probably say she is small!

Latest pictures taken 5/20/13... sorry it has been so long, but my phone is usually dead by the end of the day and doesn't have enough juice to take pictures when I get out to see her. No bag at all yet... just belly growth. Ona bright side, I can see her belly on both sides of her when standing behind her now!

Off of the final breeding dates 6/18/2012... I guess we are expecting baby next week??? Or whenever she decides to be a mama!


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2013)

Hi there




she looks great and is progressing wonderfully. Her tummy is dropped so now it just needs to move forward a tad. How exciting



can you take an udder and hooha shot for us please.


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

I think all the Aunties will agree these maiden mares are the MOST frustrating of all!!





Look forward to the couple of more pictures Renee requested. That should give us a "heads-up" on WHEN to expect that little one!


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2013)

LOL!! Diane - yes I guess we have all felt like that regarding those maidens at one time or another!!

Yes, pictures of her udder etc would be really helpful.


----------



## KLM (May 22, 2013)

I will try for the udder and hooha shot on friday, but... I don't see any real progress there!


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Worked like a charm for me. Sometimes I think they just liked having them in their pocket -- made them feel like "big shots". LOL But they all stayed safe and healthy -- but you should have SEEN the faces of the 6-8 boys that were always over "visiting" the first time they saw my "decoration" bowl!
> 
> And actually, it did open up communication lines. Not to be gross -- but I'll never forget the night my oldest son came into my room after his date, dropped his pants to the floor, held out his penis and said....."Mom, I have this rash.....what is it? " He had a reaction to the latex, so I had to come up with a little variety for him -- but I will never forget that night!
> 
> ...


I'm way behind on my reading. I just about choked reading this (funny choke, not gross choke); awesome that you had such an open relationship with your kids.


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I've had a good relationship with the kids over the years -- especially with that son. He's the most like me -- and I know people say that the child most like you is the one you have difficulty with, but this is now my "care-taker" and "defender" son. He's got a special heart!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2013)

Diane I bet all your kids totally adore you



you did such a wonderful job bringing them up. I get so tired with just 2 lol


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

I must say I'm very pleased with how they all turned out -- and it wasn't easy as a single parent. My twin sons were had just turned 4 when I got divorced, and now they're 33 !! But I'm so pleased with the parents they have become. And I can say that we are all very close -- and they still come to mom for advice! I used to get so amused by the girls -- who are both doctors -- yet call mom to find out what to do for various illness they or the kids have! I keep telling them -- you're the doctors you should know -- but they both tell me they want to know the REAL stuff to do.....the HOME remedies that they grew up with. So funny!!

I know it's hard Renee -- but it's sooooooo worth it in the end!


----------



## KLM (Jun 13, 2013)

Remember this post...

Posted 03 April 2013 - 07:23 AM

OK, Last night I took all the appropriate pictures. I swear she barely looks pregnant now. If I didn't have confirmation and saw her belly rolling the other day and her looking wide as a truck I would say, nope, shes not pregnant.

So all of a sudden I cant see her belly from either side when standing directly behind her. How can the baby be that high and tight? I know she is a maiden but geez!

Thoughts???

Well, there was a reason. The vet was out checking other mares last week and I had her check Babe. As it turns out she lost her foal probably about the time of that post. So there was a reason her belly "disappeared". I am so bummed. At least my mare is safe and has been given the green light to breed again. First I am getting off all the weight she decided to gain to "feed her baby"... The foaling barn was feeding her as an expected mommy and boy did it go to her belly in a BIG way!!!

So, no baby for me this year. I just wish I knew what happened.


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this.

Slipping a foal happens, and we don't usually know why. But it's good to know she's ready to breed again. Don't fret over the loss, "nature" has a way of making sure they are growing healthy babies inside, so we'll just look forward to the future little ones she'll be having for you!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh how heartbreaking for you, I am so sorry. I lost one a several years ago very similiar to your girl. One day she looked ready to almost go then just seemed to loose her belly and it was gone. Its wonderful that your vet feels you can try with her again next year and she is good to go.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh no, I am sorry to here that. I know just how upsetting and frustrating that feels



Good luck getting Babe back in shape, will you breed her to Willie again?

Please keep in touch as we would love to follow her progress.

Sending hugs


----------



## KLM (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you ladies.

I will most likely not breed her back to Willie. I have sent him home to his owner. I have 2 mares confirmed in foal to him. After I get her back in shape I will try with another stallion... Or maybe wait until next year and breed to my new Jr Stallion, Willies son... I'm in that pity party phase right now so I haven't made any definate plans other than I am thrilled to have her home with her noseyness and playful personality. I have really missed her and maybe I will just enjoy her. I am planning on trying out a "Scurry" race with her in a month or two... just the slow trot division...


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost "Babe's" foal



how very sad for you. I am so glad that vet gave her the all clear and she right to breed again



I'm sure that you will hae a beautiful little bundle of joy to play with in a year or two


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear the news, however it sounds as though you two could enjoy a summer of activities together before trying for a foal again next year.

Dont forget to keep in touch - are your other two mares foaling this year?


----------



## KLM (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you ladies.

Yes, Babe and I are going to enjoy our summer. I am getting her back into shape and am going to do some driving with her and try breeding her again next year.

Two of my other mares are bred and due to foal in April. I have one other mare I am trying to get to settle. She is a maiden and a bit difficult.

I will be back next year with progress reports and hopefully baby pictures!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Fantastic



enjoy your summer and do drop by with updates and pics


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, come join us when the ladies get closer to foaling, as we love to follow the ladies progress! Stop by with some pictures over the summer of you driving, etc!

Have a GREAT summer!


----------

